# gto 5.7 reliability



## herzog racing (Mar 16, 2009)

any of you guys have any problems with the 2004 GTO with the 5.7L. I was looking at one with higher miles and was wondering if they are a solid car at 100k.
Thanks


----------



## herzog racing (Mar 16, 2009)

never mind the one I wanted just sold


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

great question but sorry you missed out on the gto. there are others out there.

most here have gto's under 40000 miles. 

as a daily driver, a 2004 could have 75000 miles at 15000 per year- just an estimate so don't kill me. it would be interesting to here from gto owners with high milage.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i think a member in here name UdnUdnGTO has like 90,000 on his gto!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I know alot of GTO peeps with 60k plus. No issues other then norm wear and tear. Solid motor. Thats why it was used in FBodies and C5s. Plus the LS3 block is based off the LS1 for the same reason 

Not that there is anything wrong with the LS2 but there has to be a reason it was only used for a few years and not the 8+ of the LS1.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Groucho put over 100,000 miles on his 04 in 3 years. His car was fairly reliable. He had a transmission issue and a couple other more minor issues, but a good bit of the fault for his problems were because of how the "Red Baron" drove his car. 

The LS1 and the auto transmission are very reliable. The LS2 seems to be following in the LS1's footsteps. The basic Commodore body is well put together. I wouldn't be afraid of running up to 150k in one.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> I know alot of GTO peeps with 60k plus. No issues other then norm wear and tear. Solid motor. Thats why it was used in FBodies and C5s. Plus the LS3 block is based off the LS1 for the same reason
> 
> Not that there is anything wrong with the LS2 but there has to be a reason it was only used for a few years and not the 8+ of the LS1.


Technology advanced past the LS2, kinda the same way technology advanced past the LS1. I've owned both LS1 and LS2 cars. If it's a 2001 LS1 it's probably troublesome, they made changes that year. Other than that the LS1 and the LS2 are pretty stout motors.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> I know alot of GTO peeps with 60k plus. No issues other then norm wear and tear. Solid motor. Thats why it was used in FBodies and C5s. * Plus the LS3 block is based off the LS1 for the same reason *
> Not that there is anything wrong with the LS2 but there has to be a reason it was only used for a few years and not the 8+ of the LS1.


The LS2 was the first of the Gen IV motors with provisions for DOD/AFM. The newer motors are based off of the LS2 not the LS1. The LS2 was a stronger block than the LS1 and larger bore. The LS3 has a larger bore and stronger block than the LS2.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

great to hear that info. 
great cars-all of them.


----------



## catalina421 (Jan 22, 2009)

my '04 has about 53k now, im in the process of driving it to and from ny from tx. its running great.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

my camaro has 206k on original engine, never rebuilt and still run in 13s. as long as you keep up with maintenance an engine should last. 

but remember, how you drive it and how you main't it will directly reflect in how long she lasts.

ive seen multiple LS engines w/ over 100k running strong as ever. keep changing the oil, (lucas oil stab is amazing) and dont dog it more than you should and it will last.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

gm4life said:


> The LS2 was the first of the Gen IV motors with provisions for DOD/AFM. The newer motors are based off of the LS2 not the LS1. The LS2 was a stronger block than the LS1 and larger bore. The LS3 has a larger bore and stronger block than the LS2.


My bad, your right, LS3 is a modded LS2


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

My LS2 car has 53K on it and runs really strong. No quirks with the engine whatsoever. Still will run away from M3's, Charger's, and Challenger's with just its tune.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm just kind of shocked that the OP found a GTO with that many miles on it. that is a rare occasion.

it isn't hard to find a low mileage GTO for a good price. no need to by a high mileage car


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> my camaro has 206k on original engine, never rebuilt and still run in 13s. as long as you keep up with maintenance an engine should last.
> 
> but remember, how you drive it and how you main't it will directly reflect in how long she lasts.
> 
> ive seen multiple LS engines w/ over 100k running strong as ever. keep changing the oil, (lucas oil stab is amazing) and dont dog it more than you should and it will last.


Is it still the original 10 bolt?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> My bad, your right, LS3 is a modded LS2


Your not compleatly wrong they all derived from the LS1. Also off the top of my head I'm not 100% sure I think most of them except the LS7 still use the same stroke as the LS1 they just increased the bore size.


----------



## journeysend (Jul 28, 2008)

My '05 has 72,000 on the clock and I couldn't be much happier with the way it runs. Royal Purple and Lucas oil stabilizer seem to be living up to the hype.


----------



## Corkster719 (Mar 11, 2009)

I just recently bought a 2004 with 62,000 miles and it runs amazing thus far no issues.


----------



## GTO=Beast (Oct 26, 2008)

It's funny how some people say LS1 block, our LS1's actually have a LS6 block, (everything else is LS1 , heads, cam, intake, ect)


----------



## NYGGTO (Mar 30, 2009)

journeysend said:


> My '05 has 72,000 on the clock and I couldn't be much happier with the way it runs. Royal Purple and Lucas oil stabilizer seem to be living up to the hype.


I've heard nothing but good about Royal Purple!


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

Back in October 2000, I bought a new 2001 Corvette convertible with the LS1 engine. Over the next 8 years, I put on over 120,000 miles on that LS1 engine. And it had several mods done to it too. Ported and polished heads, not so mild cam, new pistons with anti-slap pads, beefier valve train, blackwing air intake, headers, etc.

Drove that car from the East Coast to the West Coast and back. Took it on several trips to Bowling Green, KY and several other states in between.

Bottom line is, the LSx family of engines are pretty solid. They can take a lot of mods, and run forever. They'll run forever without mods too.

So, don't be afraid of a high miles GTO, if you find one for a decent price.

:cheers


----------



## NYGGTO (Mar 30, 2009)

Now when it comes to LS1 and LS2, is getting parts harder or easier for one more then the other. Also I have read many post on this forum and I have come across a lot of people who say if you are planning on having big numbers get a 5.7. Why is that? Thanks


----------

